# Worlds End



## Macka (4 May 2011)

Hi,
Having never cycled World End in North Wales I would like to take it in as part of a ride.
Does anyone have any directions...? Would be coming in from LLandegla area.
Could do with descriptions to accompany maps...road names, signs etc??
Thanks in advance
Steve


----------



## Crackle (4 May 2011)

World's End is on the road over Esclusham mountain. From Llandegla you can either go to Minera and come over towards Llangollen (minor road no number) or go down to Llangollen and head up towards Minera.

Type Esclusham into Google and you'll see the road going over from Minera to Eglwyseg. You can track it with Google streetview and you can see the escarpment in a few places on the road. I'd link to it but Google maps is giving my computer a hard time at the moment.

From a personal view, I'd come over from Minera. There's a steep climb up but the road opens onto the moors before dropping down over the ford (half way over the road, sharp turn in the green wooded area is the ford: very slippy, watch it) and into the wooded World's End gorge. I've ridden that way twice.


----------



## subaqua (4 May 2011)

+1 for what Crackle says. its a great ride. if you have a MTB you can get proper off road by the ford. many years ago ( I would have been about 15-16) we used to ride to the satellite mast array. 

have fallen off a few times near the ford


----------



## Macka (4 May 2011)

That's great,
Exactly what i was after, 
Many Thanks
Steve


----------



## Macka (6 May 2011)

On a similar note, I have heard people head out that way via 'The Steps'....Anyone any idea where these are?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## sean8997 (6 May 2011)

I can second the ford being very slippy, slipped right onto my butt going slowly through there, always dissmount now, was funny though!!!


----------



## sadjack (6 May 2011)

The Steps is a minor road off the B5429 south of Llanbedr Dyffryn Clwyd, just outside Ruthin.

Its a long climb, never too steep but its long. It leads over to Llandegla.

Depending on your starting point and the length of the ride you want to do, its an option. 

Macka I ride a lot in that area (CTC type slow but long ) its a great area to ride with lots of hills and wonderful views. 

If your starting in Llandegla and wanting to take in Worlds End you will have to have a think about the route back. I was putting in some training for a charity ride last year and devised a loop that took in Worlds End, Llangollen and some nice big hills inclusing the Horseshoe pass, it could easily be centred on Llandegla and would be about 40 plus miles. If you are interested PM me and I will sort out a gpx file for you if thats any good. Otherwise I could try my descriptive prose in a route sheet


----------



## sadjack (6 May 2011)

Ooops Sorry duff gen there. What I described as the steps is in fact The Shelf 

The steps is a road leading up from Cefn y Bedd to Minera and makes more sense in the context of your post. 

Must engage brain before typing, but then again I am getting old


----------



## subaqua (6 May 2011)

sadjack said:


> Ooops Sorry duff gen there. What I described as the steps is in fact The Shelf
> 
> The steps is a road leading up from Cefn y Bedd to Minera and makes more sense in the context of your post.
> 
> Must engage brain before typing, but then again I am getting old



Is that the A5102 that goes past the red lion and comes out by minera roof trusses. thats a cracking ride. used to do it at least once a month as a kid


----------



## Macka (9 May 2011)

Thanks for all the info...
Had a good ride on Sunday and despite the utter downpours and the wind I cam over from the Wirral, must have done 'The Steps' as that is the road I took to Minera. Enjoyed (not sure I believe myself here) the climb of Worlds End and the decent was certainly 'interesting' finished off with the Horseshoe and then home.
Thanks again for the info...it's opened up a whole new world for me...


----------

